# Minority Report - Blu-ray Review



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3982&w=o[/img]* Title: Minority Report 
Starring: Tom Cruise, Colin Farrell, Samantha Morton, Max Von Sydow 
Directed by: Steven Spielberg
Written by: Philip K. Dick, Scott Frank, Jon Cohen
Studios: Paramount/DreamWorks SKG/Twentieth Century Fox
Rated: PG-13
Runtime: 145 Minutes
Release Date: 4/20/2010 *

*Movie* :4stars: 
*“What would you do if you were accused of a murder, you had not committed….. Yet?”*

In Washington D.C. in the year 2054, John Anderton (Cruise) is the lead detective for a special unit known as Precrime. The officers in this unit are responsible for apprehending murderers before they actually commit the crime via evidence that is gathered from precognitive human beings that can see into the future known as “Precogs”. 

The movie wastes no time getting started with Anderton opening an investigation into a murder being perpetrated by a husband whose wife is having an affair. During his investigation, Anderton meets Danny Witwer (Farrell) an agent for the United States Department of Justice who has been sent to evaluate the Precrime program before it goes nationwide. After successfully arresting the perpetrator, one of the Precogs, Agatha (Morton) generates a vision called an “echo” which is believed to be bad data from past cases. Later that evening, we also learn that Anderton and his ex-wife separated when their son went missing some years earlier and that he is addicted to a designer inhalant drug of the future.[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3984&w=o[/img]

When Anderton returns to work the following day, he is alerted to another murder that is to take place in 36 hours. As he opens the investigation, Anderton finds that he is the perpetrator being reported by the Precogs and his only choice is to run. Now in a race against time and with Witwer and his former unit in pursuit, Anderton must figure out how he was designated as the murderer of a man he has never met and get to the bottom of a conspiracy that could bring down the whole Precrime system by exposing the system as being flawed.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3986&w=o[/img]Minority Report was the first film that Tom Cruise and Steven Spielberg worked on together and was not considered a huge commercial success. Not only was it Released in June of 2002 against movies such as Attack of the Clones, Spider-Man, and Men in Black II, it was also released a year after A.I., which in my opinion was Spielberg’s worst movie. I think in the end it was just a matter of bad timing that prevented Minority Report from garnering the success that you would expect from a movie starring Tom Cruise that was directed by Steven Spielberg as it was, in my opinion, leaps and bounds above 'War of the Worlds'. 

Personally, I think that Minority Report is arguably the most under rated and overlooked movie that either of these men has ever released. It has an intelligent story, great visual effects, plenty of action and suspense and very solid performances by the cast. Spielberg's vision of a gritty Utopian society of the future is well presented to the viewer and does possess a certain film-noir feel through out the film.

*Rating* 
Minority Report is rated PG-13 for violence, brief language, some sexuality and drug content. There are also some very mature themes in my opinion that pre-teen viewers could find troubling such as the flashback that involves Anderton’s missing son.

*Video* :5stars: 
Minority Report has an AVC 1080P transfer and a 2:39.1 aspect ratio and to say that it looks brilliant is an understatement. Razor sharp lines and rich layered textures really bring out the detail in this transfer. Steven Spielberg’s style really shines through as the Utopian atmosphere of D.C. is well represented by a bright sheen that gives certain areas an over-polished look while highlighting every aspect of the futuristic society. Equally detailed is the gritty underbelly of D.C. that is a stark contrast to the shimmery facade of the perfect future society. 

Spielberg's team used a technique to provide a gray and blue sheen throughout the entire movie giving it a faded or washed out feel however; colors, though muted, still somehow standout when they appear. From the different shades of red on the stolen Lexus to the chalk markings on the tree that Anderton uses to scale the wall of Dr. Hineman’s secluded estate, they all come through. Black levels are deep and layered and shadows show a vast amount of detail. The grain in Minority Report can fall anywhere from non-existent to almost saturated but never feels unintended as Spielberg used this technique to give Minority Report it's gritty feel. This transfer is definitely reference quality throughout and I would argue that it is the best looking transfer of a live action movie since Blade Runner.
























*Audio* :5stars: 
The audio is equally represented with a 5.1 DTS-HD- Master Audio track. The lows are impactful and meaningful but never over powering and never used as an attention grabber. There was a lot of attention given to every nuance throughout this movie. Several scenes stood out to me because of the ambient sounds of everyday life such as the sprinklers at the Marks home and the rainstorm at Anderton’s apartment in the beginning of the movie that actually had me thinking it was raining outside my window. Agent hover ships that roar into a Precrime scenes flood the speakers with a tight low end growl that vanishes almost as quickly as it appears and voice textures are rich and really standout as well, especially Max Von Sydow who’s rough texture and refined accent is really brought out and a pleasure to listen to.

The surround speakers are given plenty of attention through out the movie and John Williams’ score is wonderfully represented in this production. Williams is one of, if not the most successful composer in the business today and his experience really shows with superb pieces of music that capture the excitement, fear, anger and sorrow of every scene. The entire sound design is perfectly implemented in this movie and unbelievably well reproduced on this Bluray. 

*Extras* :4stars:
There are a lot of extras but there is also a lot of repetition.

*The Future According to Steven Spielberg*- This was an interview that Steven Spielberg did the day before the film’s release and was re-ordered and broken into segments, 18 to be exact, in which he discusses all aspects of the movie. It is interactive as well so as he discusses certain parts of the film, an on screen menu allows viewers to jump to another segment dealing with that particular subject and then return to the interview where it left off.​
*Inside the World of Precrime *– Basically a couple of mock commercials for the Precrime program and Lexus.​ 
*Phillip K. Dick, Steven Spielberg, and 'Minority Report' *– Is a short presentation with various cast, crew and Dick’s family discussing Phillip K. Dick and different aspects of the movie.​
*Minority Report: Future Realized *– Is a short piece discussing the film’s real-world technology.​
*Minority Report: Props of the Future *– Highlights the film’s other technologies and props​.*Highlights From 'Minority Report:*' – Basically shows and discusses the various set pieces and designs and how they came to be.​
*From Story to Screen *– Is a 2 part Featurette that discusses what it took to get the movie from a short story to the big screen.​
*The Story/The Debate* - Discusses different themes of the movie and the friendship and working relationship between Spielberg and Cruise.​
*De constructing 'Minority Report' *is a more extensive “how did they do that?” Featurette.​
*The Stunts of 'Minority Report' *– Stunts from the movie.​
*ILM and 'Minority Report' *- a six-part feature focused on the special effects of Minority Report.​ 
*Production Concepts is a five segment piece that focuses on concept art for the film.​**Trailers​*
*Overall* :5stars:
Minority Report is the Total Package for any fan of the film, any fan of the genre and anyone looking for a great reference quality Bluray. To say I was pleasantly surprised would be a major understatement and I highly recommend it as I am certain you won’t be disappointed.







Buy Movie Here


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

*re: Minority Report - Bluray Review*

Great review, Dale! I picked this one up and I can't wait to watch this one!!! Your review makes the wait even harder.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Minority Report - Bluray Review*

Nice review Dale :T just another one to add to the growing list :spend:


----------

